# FR: surtout - place de l'adverbe



## Sam302

Bonjour,
I know that most adverbs follow the verb, but I also know that surtout has some flexibility that other adverbs don't have. 
In my example I would like to place it at the beginning for emphasis. Having lived in France for many years, to my ear it sounds good -- but maybe it is just my imagination 
Surtout j'apprécie ta franchise.  [Instead of the more conventional position: J'apprécie surtout ta franchise.]
Pourriez-vous confirmer, ou corriger -- merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## Nicomon

Tant qu'à le déplacer, je le mettrais en fin de phrase, précédé d'une virgule.
Sinon j'ajoute « et » ou « mais ».
Ne me demandez pas pourquoi ; je ne sais pas moi-même. 
_- J'apprécie ta franchise*,* surtout. 
- Et/Mais surtout*,* j'apprécie ta franchise. _


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Sam,

Vous pouvez dire/écrire les deux.

Mais il y a une très légère nuance de sens.

"J'apprécie surtout ta franchise" laisse entendre que la franchise est appréciée parmi d'autres qualités ou défauts que tu as

"Surtout, j'apprécie ta franchise" (notez la virgule) me semble plus "large" : la franchise est appréciée dans un contexte très élargi.

C'est un avis personnel.


----------



## Nicomon

En début de phrase, cela me fait penser à   _« Avant tout / Plus que toute autre chose »._ 
Sinon, c'est plus proche de _principalement, en particulier.
_
C'est un avis personnel, aussi.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Nicomon,

Oui, aussi !
Sans contexte, c'est difficile d'être plus précis.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 


Sam302 said:


> Surtout j'apprécie ta franchise.


Ainsi détaché en tête de phrase, *surtout* me parait tout sauf naturel dans ce cas-là.
Cette position convient quand *surtout* porte non sur ce qui suit, mais sur un conseil / un ordre / une invitation implicite :
_Surtout, n’oublie pas de mettre de la crème solaire !_
Ici, _surtout_ modifie le conseil implicite porté par l'impératif = _Ce que je te conseille surtout, c’est de ne pas oublier…_

Dans la phrase que tu proposes, beaucoup plus emphatique et naturel à mon sens, on dira :
_C’est surtout ta franchise que j’apprécie.
Ce que j’apprécie surtout, c’est ta franchise._


----------



## Sam302

Merci à tous pour vos réponses très soignées.
K@t j'ai trouvé plusieurs exemples dans la presse française (de France), de constructions positives commençant par le mot surtout. Peut-être un raccourci/une tendance récente?


----------



## k@t

Sam302 said:


> K@t j'ai trouvé plusieurs exemples dans la presse française (de France), de constructions positives commençant par le mot surtout.


J’ai donné un exemple avec une phrase négative, mais ça fonctionne également avec une affirmative ; ce qui compte, c’est la présence de l’impératif :
_Surtout, mets de la crème solaire !_

En tête de phrase, on peut aussi le trouver avec une conjonction ou une préposition : _surtout quand, surtout si, surtout avec, surtout pour_, _surtout depuis (que)_, etc.


Sam302 said:


> Peut-être un raccourci/une tendance récente?


Possible. Si tu as des exemples sous la main, donne-les-nous, pour voir s’ils correspondent à des cas typiques ou pas.


----------



## olivier68

On s'écarte du contexte initial...


----------



## Sam302

Deux exemples dans la presse française, choisis au hasard:
_Surtout, elle_ a clairement déjà fait évoluer son jeu depuis le dernier US Open.
Et _surtout je_ savais que je n'avais rien fait de répréhensible.


----------



## olivier68

Si on prend la presse française (sur internet) comme référence... les choses changent, effectivement.

Prenons alors aussi les chaînes d'info continue comme références du langage parlé ou écrit...


----------



## k@t

Détaché en tête de phrase, l’adverbe tend en principe à modifier non plus un élément de la phrase, mais soit la phrase entière, soit à apporter un commentaire sur ce qui est dit.


Sam302 said:


> _Surtout, elle_ a clairement déjà fait évoluer son jeu depuis le dernier US Open.


Ainsi, dans cette position détachée, *surtout* ne modifie pas un élément de la phrase, mais s’applique plutôt à un commentaire implicite qui concerne l’ensemble de la phrase, quelque chose comme par exemple :
_Ce qu’il faut surtout souligner / Le fait important, c’est qu’elle a clairement…_


Sam302 said:


> Et _surtout je_ savais que je n'avais rien fait de répréhensible.


Là, c’est la même chose, ainsi placé, _*surtout *_modifie plus l’ensemble de la proposition qu’un de ses éléments.
_Et l’essentiel, L'important, c’est que je savais que…_

Dans ta phrase, la position détachée me parait moyennement naturelle, en tout cas sans plus de contexte, et surtout (ah ah ah), le sens ne serait pas le même que celui de ta phrase de départ.


----------



## Sam302

olivier68 said:


> Sans contexte, c'est difficile d'être plus précis.



Pardon: le contexte de mon exemple est un peu compliqué. En fait mon "surtout" est à la fois spécifique et géneral. C'est une lettre de remerciement, et je remercie cette personne pour plusieurs raisons et de plusieurs manières. Et finalement, c'est sa franchise qui a compté le plus.

Cela dit, je trouve que tous les commentaires de ce fil sont très pertinants, et "very helpful"! Ah, vous voyez pourquoi j'ai commencé en anglais


----------

